# Seattle Dog Show



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am!! I'm unsure if I'm going to stay for the Goldens though.. I'll be there in the mornings for obedience. My trainer's possibly getting an OTCH on her belgian tervuren this weekend! Also I cannot wait to shop the vendors lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Where? I wanna go! I've never been! It would be fun to meet other Golden owners.
When are the Goldens shown? Is it a place where I could find out more information about training my little Bailey for obedience shows?


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I am!! I'm unsure if I'm going to stay for the Goldens though.. I'll be there in the mornings for obedience. My trainer's possibly getting an OTCH on her belgian tervuren this weekend! Also I cannot wait to shop the vendors lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh my gosh that is so awesome!!! Congratulations to your trainer! I'm so excited for the vendors too. I just have to make sure not to bring too much money!  Although, I will forsure have to make sure I make the goldens...and the newfies!

It's at CentryLink officially from 8-6. Goldens I know are Saturday at 12:45 in Ring 8.  I definitely know they have the obedience trials in the morning which would be interesting to watch!!! I'll post you the link. It's $14 per adult. 

Seattle Kennel Club


----------



## HeidiB (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll be there for the goldens today. I'm also interested in watching some obedience so I can aspire to it when my puppy is old enough.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

HeidiB said:


> I'll be there for the goldens today. I'm also interested in watching some obedience so I can aspire to it when my puppy is old enough.


Ah, how was it!?!?! We were supposed to go today, but something came up :doh:. But we will FORSURE be there tomorrow!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm on my way home (BF is driving) from the show. I ended up staying for the goldens. They were all so gorgeous! I left before they were done since we had already been there for 5 hours and I was tired of standing. Obedience and agility were really fun to watch as always, as well as the police K9 demonstration. I got a pair of GR socks (I had to!) and a GR ornament with Molly's name on it. I spent too much money on Isle of Dog shampoos and conditioner, but I had been needing to stock up anyway.. (Or at least that's what I'm telling myself). It was a lot of fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

That sounds like so much fun! Lol I may have to invest in a pair of golden socks too. Those would just bring up my coolness to a whole new level!  Lol oh geesh...I can already tell you I will need to set my budget now. 



Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm on my way home (BF is driving) from the show. I ended up staying for the goldens. They were all so gorgeous! I left before they were done since we had already been there for 5 hours and I was tired of standing. Obedience and agility were really fun to watch as always, as well as the police K9 demonstration. I got a pair of GR socks (I had to!) and a GR ornament with Molly's name on it. I spent too much money on Isle of Dog shampoos and conditioner, but I had been needing to stock up anyway.. (Or at least that's what I'm telling myself). It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm on my way home (BF is driving) from the show. I ended up staying for the goldens. They were all so gorgeous! I left before they were done since we had already been there for 5 hours and I was tired of standing. Obedience and agility were really fun to watch as always, as well as the police K9 demonstration. I got a pair of GR socks (I had to!) and a GR ornament with Molly's name on it. I spent too much money on Isle of Dog shampoos and conditioner, but I had been needing to stock up anyway.. (Or at least that's what I'm telling myself). It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was watching the goldens, too! If I were more organized, maybe we could have found each other. I got Casper a golden-sized kong wubby. He loves it. I also got some thinning scissors to groom his ears. I don't know if he will love those.  I gave him a bath today, because the weather was so nice. First ear/foot trim tomorrow. Wish me luck. 

The puppy class for the Laborador retrievers was hilarious. The puppies were jumping on and mouthing all the handlers.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

quilter said:


> I was watching the goldens, too! If I were more organized, maybe we could have found each other. I got Casper a golden-sized kong wubby. He loves it. I also got some thinning scissors to groom his ears. I don't know if he will love those.  I gave him a bath today, because the weather was so nice. First ear/foot trim tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> The puppy class for the Laborador retrievers was hilarious. The puppies were jumping on and mouthing all the handlers.


I was too afraid to even check out the shears booth because they were all probably over $100. 

I'm going to bathe Molly with her new shampoo tomorrow. I can't wait! Good luck with the ear and foot trim.. I totally butchered Molly's ears the first time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I totally butchered Molly's ears the first time.


Yea, I discovered that you cut parallel to the hair, not perpendicular. At least I only did one ear. He was nice enough to chew his bully stick through the whole thing. I did manage to trim all four paws, and they look OK.


----------

